# Need to convert PNG to DST file?



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello, I have a PNG that I'd like to convert to a DST file and saw a previous thread that the photoshop file had to be a clean bmp file which I think I have, but I'm trying to use Embird to digitize and I feel i may be using the wrong program. I was hoping for some advice.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

All I could find was info which stated that most embroidery software should be able to convert from PNG to DST without needing an external converter. I'm assuming your Embird software can't do that, otherwise you would not be asking - right?

Unfortunately I've been unable to find a standalone PNG to DST converter despit extensive searching (and more than a few useless pages), and my Photoshop CS3 can't do it which doesn't bode well for any other graphics editing software being able to. As DST is a specialised format, it seems you may need to use different embroidery software which can handle the conversion, but it's an area I know very little about.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Depends on which Embird .... Management or Digitizing (studio)
I'm not sure what embroidery formats Embird supports .. it may not output a dst
Want me to digitize it ???


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

Thx for the replies! I think its Embird Manager, a 30 day trial, I can see all files but can't figure out how to do what I want. Perhaps I'm mistaken in what it can do. I'm just not familiar with it yet, have to research more. Noyb if you could digitize it I would be grateful! How should I best clean up the image and what resolution should it be to make it easiest for you?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

From what I read, the Embird Manager is not a Digitizer.

I don't need resolution ... (Sewing is very poor resolution)
But I need sharp edges and simple colors for my software.
If you have a sharp image .. do not convert to a jpeg ..
a png of gif image will probably be better.
attach what you got .. I can usually fix it with photoshop.


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi again,

I've attached it, it's b&w, but pretty detailed (maybe too much for this type of thing). Don't worry about it if its too much work or not doable. Could you please let me know how I could simplify it or tweak it to make it possible if its not?

Thanks so much again Noyb!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

darkkevinseven said:


> maybe too much for this type of thing


Right .. Sewing is not like printing a high res picture.
There's too much detail


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll simplify it as much as I can and let you know. I had a feeling... Thanks for looking at it and for your feedback!!


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

do you think it might work with just the text (centered) and city scape background?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Maybe ???
when I import it to digitize it .... I need clean edges so my software know where to stitch.
This may show you all the available resolution


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

that looks cool... I'll try to redo if you think it's worth another shot. My goal was to use it for baseball hats or patches.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

We can try another pass ... but keep it simple.
I'll be back in about 9 hours


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

would either of these work, preferably the first 02?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Some of the detail in the edges will be lost in the resolution reduction.
How's this ??
The gray stitch #3 is an outline .. you can change it's stitch color .... or just eliminate the stitch (skip the step)


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

that is SO COOL!!!!!!! Thank you SOOOO much!!! It looks amazing!


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Noyb, can I ask one last favor? 
I need 2 more files if you can.
I tried to resize the dst file via the Embird program which looks like an option but it won't let me, though I can resize gifs. I'm sure the issue is that dst files can't be resized due to the thread count, etc. Since this appears to be the case could you convert two more for me? The smaller is one of these first three uploads. Its for the back of a hat. I've given 3 options and none may work but I'll upload them in the order to try (if you could) The 4th & 5th images are for the front of a hat so its larger and in order of pref.

Thanks in advance for trying, if you can! And thanks so much for what you've already done 

~Kevin


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

could you please save them in OFM format too if possible?


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

I am soo sorry, could you also do this last one as an alternative for the front?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Image size has nothing to do with pattern size.
What size do you want which pattern ???
ofm is not one of my options


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok thanks!

one of images 1-3: if either of the first 2 (pref. image 1) (back of hat) .92 x .893 inch (if for the longer one if have to do 1.8 x .3 inch)
one of images 4-5: (pref image 4) (front of hat) 1.88 x 1.85inch

just those two would be amazing if you could


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can't go that small .. all the stitch resolution is lost


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

cool Noyb, thanks so much for trying, I really appreciate it!!! You've given me a lot of good information. Thanks again!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You guys just don't get it .. And I don't know how to explain it without just showing the results.
My paint brush is not very small ... I can't paint a 1 inch line with a 6 inch paint brush 
thread has a fixed width .. and I could probably use better software - but I'd have to pay an Arm and a Leg for it
Do you really need to go that small on a hat ???


----------



## darkkevinseven (Jul 11, 2012)

I do get it now, but would like to maintain the logo as much as possible. I really do appreciate your help and direction throughout! The smallness is why I thought it might work for the front logo, but it would still be too small.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sound like you might need to switch to printing a "picture" on the hat ..
then you'd have much better resolution.
they do make Picture transfers that even transfers white ... (not normally an Ink color) ..
I'm not sure where you can get them .. but I could probably find out


----------



## izzywellborn (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you digitize my logo?!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Already did that yesterday .... Here


----------

